# Nissan B14 GA15DE Startup Problem



## qazishehryar (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi fellow Nissan Sunny B14 Owners  am new to this forum and you guys rock.

I have Nissan B14 with GA15DE Engine installed. My problem is that when i start my car in the morning, it starts in single ignition in 1 second. But when the car is warmed up and when i try to start it again any time of the day after the 1st start it gives me problem and it takes ignition 2 times each lasting 3-4 seconds. I have recently cleaned and services the throttle body, spark plugs and fuel injectors but the problem still persists. Can you guys guess whats wrong? Also which spark plugs are suited for this engine. Currently NGK BKR5EIX. How is DENSO IK 20 for this engine?

Regards


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Stick with NGK plugs. They've been the OEM plug for Nissan for as long as I can remember (as well as every other Asian make). There could be any of a number of problems, but the IACV-AAC valve is a common issue on GA-DE engines, which is the part that controls cold start fast idle as well as maintain idle and adjust for loads on the engine. The valves do fail, but just as relevant, the base idle setting needs to be properly adjusted for them to work properly, as well.


----------

